# Windows 2003 CALs nachträglich hinzufügen?



## Sinac (2. September 2004)

Hi @all!
Weiß jemand ob man bei Server 2003 auch nachträglich noch CALs hinzufügen kann oder nur bei der Installation?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (3. September 2004)

Sofern du den Dienst "Lizenzprotokollierung" aktiviert hast, kannst du dir über Start--> Programme--> Verwaltung-->Lizensierung den aktuellen Status anzeigen lassen und auch neu erworbene CALs eintragen.

MfG

Ralf


----------

